# looped green dub



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

anyone tried it? i threw one together to test pouch strength, should at least fulfill that purpose????

interesting to have the bandset able prop up the frame for photography

have 3/4 egg sinkers, seemed appropriate


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

looped 1842 for comparison


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

the pull is ridiculous, but its flat shooting.
good dog walking setup ..1 in a row is plenty for me!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like the way you did those tabs.


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

thank you, it cleans up the pouch end a bit


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

They look crazy, but love how they look


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is one of my F16's with a single tube of Green Dub Dub. This sling sends marbles and up to 1/2" steel out at WARP speed. This elastic is very very quick and is one of my favorites as is the Orange Dub Dub, a wicked rubber with 3/8" steel for sure and sends 5/16 steel out like a bullet ... it may be to much for 5/16 steel !










wll


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

its fast, durable stuff!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I’ve wanted to try this stuff for a while it looks mean, mind if I ask where you sourced it?


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

amazon


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I get the orange for lighter stuff and the lime green for heavier stuff. I use these as single tubes on my slings as IMHO in a looped configuration both would be to heavy. I have not tried the peach in a looped configuration and that MAY work, I don't know. These are some of the snappiest tubes I have found.

Even though Rolyan tubing is very fast, it seems to be not a very tough tubing material in my experience ----- it seems to wear faster then Dankung Chinese tubes or Kent tubing.

Below is where I buy the Rolyan Tubing from:

https://www.performancehealth.com/rolyan-energizing-resistance-tubing

wll


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

agreed wII, the looped set above was too much to shoot enough to be useful


----------

